# [SOLVED] Touchpad not working, showing as PS/2 Generic Mouse

## Nohmayne

Hi all, I'm new to gentoo so please bear with me.

Recently I decided to install gentoo on my laptop which has both a touch screen and a touchpad. I mention this because I have seen this in other posts as being a problem, and it's listed in the arch wiki under the synaptics article (https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics#Touchpad_detected_as_%22PS/2_Generic_Mouse%22_or_%22Logitech_PS/2_mouse%22).

The touchpad does not respond to any input (clicking, swiping, scrolling, etc.).

I've tried all of the solutions I've seen online so far to no avail, including enabling different kernel drivers, using libinput/synaptics/evdev/mouse/other in my /etc/portage/make.conf under the INPUT_DEVICES variable, and setting the drivers for the X server manually to either synaptics or libinput.

All I get is "PS/2 Generic Mouse" in my xinput log. Is there something I'm not doing? Any recommended kernel settings I should enable? I'll post my dmesg, lspci, xinput, lsmod, and any kernel options I already have enabled from other places that might be pertinent.

I should mention that I've deliberately enabled the i2c_hid module because somewhere on the forums it was said that it had broken touchscreen support but fixed the touchpad, and given I don't really care about my touchscreen I've enabled it in hopes that it might do something.

Thanks in advance!

dmesg

https://pastebin.com/7QBv5SfR

lspci

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 9b61 (rev 0c)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 0960

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation UHD Graphics (rev 02)

   DeviceName: To Be Filled by O.E.M.

   Subsystem: Dell UHD Graphics

   Kernel driver in use: i915

00:04.0 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor Thermal Subsystem (rev 0c)

   Subsystem: Dell Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor Thermal Subsystem

00:08.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/v6 / E3-1500 v5 / 6th/7th/8th Gen Core Processor Gaussian Mixture Model

   Subsystem: Dell Xeon E3-1200 v5/v6 / E3-1500 v5 / 6th/7th/8th Gen Core Processor Gaussian Mixture Model

00:12.0 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Comet Lake Thermal Subsytem

   Subsystem: Dell Comet Lake Thermal Subsytem

00:13.0 Serial controller: Intel Corporation Comet Lake Integrated Sensor Solution

   Subsystem: Dell Comet Lake Integrated Sensor Solution

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Device 02ed

   Subsystem: Dell Device 0960

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:14.2 RAM memory: Intel Corporation Device 02ef

   Subsystem: Dell Device 0960

00:14.3 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless-AC 9462

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Wireless-AC 9462

   Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

   Kernel modules: iwlwifi

00:15.0 Serial bus controller [0c80]: Intel Corporation Serial IO I2C Host Controller

   Subsystem: Dell Serial IO I2C Host Controller

   Kernel driver in use: intel-lpss

00:15.1 Serial bus controller [0c80]: Intel Corporation Comet Lake Serial IO I2C Host Controller

   Subsystem: Dell Comet Lake Serial IO I2C Host Controller

   Kernel driver in use: intel-lpss

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Comet Lake Management Engine Interface

   Subsystem: Dell Comet Lake Management Engine Interface

00:17.0 RAID bus controller: Intel Corporation Device 02d7

   Subsystem: Dell Device 0960

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 02bc (rev f0)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 02b4 (rev f0)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.6 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 02b6 (rev f0)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Device 0284

   Subsystem: Dell Device 0960

00:1f.3 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation Device 02c8

   Subsystem: Dell Device 0960

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1f.4 SMBus: Intel Corporation Device 02a3

   Subsystem: Dell Device 0960

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

00:1f.5 Serial bus controller [0c80]: Intel Corporation Comet Lake SPI (flash) Controller

   Subsystem: Dell Comet Lake SPI (flash) Controller

01:00.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation JHL7540 Thunderbolt 3 Bridge [Titan Ridge 2C 2018] (rev 06)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

02:00.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation JHL7540 Thunderbolt 3 Bridge [Titan Ridge 2C 2018] (rev 06)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

02:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation JHL7540 Thunderbolt 3 Bridge [Titan Ridge 2C 2018] (rev 06)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

02:02.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation JHL7540 Thunderbolt 3 Bridge [Titan Ridge 2C 2018] (rev 06)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

03:00.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation JHL7540 Thunderbolt 3 NHI [Titan Ridge 2C 2018] (rev 06)

   Subsystem: Dell JHL7540 Thunderbolt 3 NHI [Titan Ridge 2C 2018]

3b:00.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation JHL7540 Thunderbolt 3 USB Controller [Titan Ridge 2C 2018] (rev 06)

   Subsystem: Dell JHL7540 Thunderbolt 3 USB Controller [Titan Ridge 2C 2018]

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

3c:00.0 Non-Volatile memory controller: Intel Corporation Device 0975 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 8410

   Kernel driver in use: nvme

3d:00.0 Non-Volatile memory controller: Intel Corporation Device 0975

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 8510

   Kernel driver in use: nvme

```

xinput

```

⎡ Virtual core pointer                       id=2   [master pointer  (3)]

⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                 id=4   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ PS/2 Generic Mouse                         id=9   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎣ Virtual core keyboard                      id=3   [master keyboard (2)]

    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                id=5   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Video Bus                                  id=6   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                               id=7   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard               id=8   [slave  keyboard (3)]

```

lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by

iwlmvm                352256  0

mac80211              733184  1 iwlmvm

libarc4                16384  1 mac80211

iwlwifi               307200  1 iwlmvm

cfg80211              688128  3 iwlmvm,iwlwifi,mac80211

x86_pkg_temp_thermal    20480  0

i2c_hid                28672  0

efivarfs               16384  1

```

Kernel options

```

-- BUILT-IN --

CONFIG_RMI4_CORE

CONFIG_RMI4_I2C

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2

CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C

CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_USB

-- MODULES --

CONFIG_I2C_HID

```

Edit: ClarityLast edited by Nohmayne on Thu Sep 03, 2020 1:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Nohmayne

I have also just tried adding elogind to the default runlevel, which gives the following lines in my dmesg output:

```

elogind-daemon[1502]: New seat seat0.

elogind-daemon[1502]: Watching system buttons on /dev/input/event1 (Power Button)

elogind-daemon[1502]: Watching system buttons on /dev/input/event0 (Lid Switch)

elogind-daemon[1502]: Watching system buttons on /dev/input/event3 (AT Translated Set 2 keyboard)

```

My touchpad is listed as /dev/input/event4 by libinput:

```

~$ libinput list-devices

...

Device:             PS/2 Generic Mouse

Kernel:             /dev/input/event4

Group:              5

Seat:               seat0, default

Capabilities:       pointer

Tap-to-click:       n/a

Tap-and-drag:       n/a

Tap drag lock:      n/a

Left-handed:        disabled

Nat.scrolling:      disabled

Middle emulation:   disabled

Calibration:        n/a

Scroll methods:     *button

Click methods:      none

Disable-w-typing:   n/a

Accel Profiles:     flat *adaptive

Rotation:           n/a

```

So not only is elogind not saying anything about it, but it also has no "click methods?" Hopefully this helps suss out the issue.

----------

## cryptosidus

I have similiar issue with OpenRC profile. 

Check SlashBeast's response to see if sys-fs/udev fixes your issue. I haven't tried it yet since I am still on different profile

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8494140.html#8494140

----------

## CaptainBlood

Nohmayne, welcome to gentoo. :Very Happy: 

My latest laptop died a couple of years ago... This is only my 2c:

I keep .config history from which I see

```
Symbol: SERIO_LIBPS2 [=n]

  │ Type  : tristate

  │ Defined at drivers/input/serio/Kconfig:178

  │   Prompt: PS/2 driver library

  │   Depends on: !UML && SERIO [=y] && (SERIO_I8042 [=y] || SERIO_I8042 [=y]=n)

  │   Location:

  │     -> Device Drivers

  │       -> Input device support

  │ (1)     -> Hardware I/O ports

  │ Selected by [n]:

  │   - KEYBOARD_ATKBD [=n] && !UML && INPUT [=y] && INPUT_KEYBOARD [=y]

  │   - MOUSE_PS2 [=n] && !UML && INPUT [=y] && INPUT_MOUSE [=n]
```

was activated.

Plz notice above code is from current desktop kernel with no touchpad configured.

I don't see it in your posts.

Maybe it's worth trying?

Thks 4 ur attention, interest & support.

----------

## Nohmayne

Thanks guys for the replies!

CaptainBlood,

I checked, and SERIO_LIBPS2 was enabled as a dependency of some other option I had already enabled (I only listed the modules I had enabled manually above, hence why it was not there).

If there are any other libraries you know of that are similar, let me know and I'll double check. I also noticed there were some specific options for PCI connected PS/2 devices; is there any way to determine how my touchpad is connected? I haven't seen it listed in lspci (at least not obviously), so I'll probably have to use some other tool.

cryptosidus,

Your thread was actually one of the threads I looked at originally while trying to solve my issue. At the time of writing this I had the sys-fs/eudev package installed, but the udev service (I didn't see an "eudev" service in /etc/init.d/) was not enabled through OpenRC.

After enabling it, unfortunately there was no change. I am currently uninstalling sys-fs/eudev and installing sys-fs/udev to see if this changes things. Will post an update as soon as possible.

Thanks again for all the help!

----------

## mega_flow

On Mijne Laptop Lenovo legion i5 . I had to enable 

```
 CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM  CONFIG_I2C_DESIGNWARE_PLATFORM, CONFIG_I2C_DESIGNWARE_SLAVE  CONFIG_HID_MULTITOUCH 
```

----------

## Nohmayne

mega_flow,

I just enabled

```
CONFIG_I2C_DESIGNWARE_PLATFORM, CONFIG_I2C_DESIGNWARE_SLAVE  CONFIG_HID_MULTITOUCH
```

to no avail, although I don't think I need to enable the X86 one because my system is x86_64 and the help for that one lists it as an option for "x86 non-pc systems"

Thanks anyway for the suggestions!

----------

## berzs

I am having a similar issue. I've found in the gentoo livesystem my touchpad works, but not on my install. However i don't even get generic mouse listed. I've found in the livesystem the i2c controller has intel-lpss-pci module loaded, but in the install not(only intel-lpss), despite it being built into the kernel. modprobe-ing does not help it. This is on an Asus X540UA and the i2c controller is Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP Serial IO I2C Controller if it's of help.

----------

## Nohmayne

berzs,

I believe you and I are having a very similar issue; when I was in the livecd I could use the touchpad to move a block cursor around the screen (on what I believe to be a Dell Inspiron 13 7390 2n1 laptop).

Let me know if you find a fix, unfortunately I'll be busy for the next few days and I've already tried pretty much everything I've seen/can think of. Hopefully this isn't an issue with the laptop...

----------

## berzs

Hi Nohmayne. So I've managed to get the touchpad to work. intel-lpss-pci wouldn't load, but oddly enough when i recompiled as modules and reinstalled it worked. I also oddly had i2c device interface off, even though I went through .config and enabled just about all i2c flags. This could be either one causing it. Anyway, I wish you luck

----------

## Nohmayne

berzs,

I have confirmed that the lpss was the issue. To reproduce the solution,

Enable CONFIG_MFD_INTEL_LPSS_PCI as a module

Add intel_lpss_pci to a .conf file in the /etc/modules-load.d/ directory (e.g. /etc/modules-load.d/intel_lpss_pci.conf).

Install the newly configured kernel and reboot!

I should also mention I have the i2c_hid module manually enabled, but the enabling of the intel_lpss_pci module was what did it for me.

Thanks so much for all the help!

I'm super excited to keep exploring gentoo!

----------

## tautvis

 *Nohmayne wrote:*   

> berzs,
> 
> I have confirmed that the lpss was the issue. To reproduce the solution,
> 
> Enable CONFIG_MFD_INTEL_LPSS_PCI as a module
> ...

 

I want to add, that to enable touchpad for my laptop (dynabook l50 intel comet lake), worked as following:

Enabled CONFIG_MFD_INTEL_LPSS_PCI as yes

Enabled CONFIG_I2C_DESIGNWARE_PLATFORM, CONFIG_I2C_DESIGNWARE_SLAVE  CONFIG_HID_MULTITOUCH, CONFIG_I2C_HID 

Then CONFIG_PINCTRL and all intel config knobs (as understand it very important to enable physical pins).

----------

## Rion

HP EliteBook 860 G9

```
[ 3719.354814] input: SYNA30DA:00 06CB:CEA5 Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.0/i2c_designware.0/i2c-9/i2c-SYNA30DA:00/0018:06CB:CEA5.0004/input/input9

[ 3719.354983] input: SYNA30DA:00 06CB:CEA5 Touchpad as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.0/i2c_designware.0/i2c-9/i2c-SYNA30DA:00/0018:06CB:CEA5.0004/input/input10

[ 3719.355136] hid-multitouch 0018:06CB:CEA5.0004: input,hidraw2: I2C HID v1.00 Mouse [SYNA30DA:00 06CB:CEA5] on i2c-SYNA30DA:00
```

So yes, Designware/Multitouch/I2C/HID options were pretty helpful to make touchpad working.

```
xinput list | rg SYNA30DA

⎜   ↳ SYNA30DA:00 06CB:CEA5 Mouse               id=13   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ SYNA30DA:00 06CB:CEA5 Touchpad            id=12   [slave  pointer  (2)]
```

For some reason there are two devices.

One of them is definitely my touchpad, but the second one..

```
udevadm info -q all -n /dev/input/event9

P: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.0/i2c_designware.0/i2c-9/i2c-SYNA30DA:00/0018:06CB:CEA5.0004/input/input9/event9

M: event9

R: 9

U: input

D: c 13:73

N: input/event9

L: 0

S: input/by-path/pci-0000:00:15.0-platform-i2c_designware.0-event-mouse

E: DEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.0/i2c_designware.0/i2c-9/i2c-SYNA30DA:00/0018:06CB:CEA5.0004/input/input9/event9

E: DEVNAME=/dev/input/event9

E: MAJOR=13

E: MINOR=73

E: SUBSYSTEM=input

E: USEC_INITIALIZED=3723433788

E: ID_INPUT=1

E: ID_INPUT_POINTINGSTICK=1

E: ID_INPUT_MOUSE=1

E: ID_SERIAL=noserial

E: ID_PATH=pci-0000:00:15.0-platform-i2c_designware.0

E: ID_PATH_TAG=pci-0000_00_15_0-platform-i2c_designware_0

E: LIBINPUT_DEVICE_GROUP=18/6cb/cea5:i2c-SYNA30DA:00

E: DEVLINKS=/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:15.0-platform-i2c_designware.0-event-mouse
```

No idea what it is. But I'm alrady glad my touchpad is working.

----------

